# What am I doing wrong?



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I've got 4x i7-860/870's @ 3.8/3.9ghz crunching and I'm getting some pie, so I'm happy. 3 of those rigs are feeding dual GTX460's for F@H and one has no GPU's folding. Why do i feel like my production should be higher? Is it the projects I've chosen? *What do you guys do to get the most production out of your rigs?*


----------



## KieX (Apr 3, 2011)

Had a look at your stats on Free-DC. Seems like you have about 600 to 1000 PPD deficit on what you'd normally expect from those clocks/i7.

Differences like that can be down to the projects/WU they are crunching. As far as maximising the output, just check your settings under Advanced -> Preferences to be sure it's all set to 100% use. Also not sure with the new GPU3 clients, but back when I was running it there was a 300PPD penalty more or less.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 3, 2011)

What are the most productive projects when considering points?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2011)

if you are running x64 OS's then grab BOINC x64. You'll gain an extra 500 to 1000 points.  but to me your output looks fine. It's around 4500ppd for each rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> if you are running x64 OS's then grab BOINC x64. You'll gain an extra 500 to 1000 points.  but to me your output looks fine. It's around 4500ppd for each rig.



http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## BraveSoul (Apr 5, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> if you are running x64 OS's then grab BOINC x64. You'll gain an extra 500 to 1000 points.  but to me your output looks fine. It's around 4500ppd for each rig.


that extra sounds really good, btw anyone tried "Development version" of Boinc?


----------

